# IVF Journey and Crazy Betas



## ARKHUNE

Hey there so a little back story, my dh and myself went through a failed vasectomy reversal back in Dec 2015. Long story short we started our IVF journey a few months ago.

2-8-17 - my egg retrieval, 13 eggs, 5 perfect 4 AA made it to day 5 (high risk ohss)
2-13-17- transfer day of one perfect blast. (all we were allowed to transfer for my age)
2-22-17 - we were confirmed that our first ivf transfer failed. 
After being massively disappointed we tried again. 
4-9-17 - we transferred 2 beautiful blasts. 
4-12-17 - I tested positive on HPT!!!!
4-19-17 - (10dp5dt or 15DPO) clinic confirmed pregnancy with a beta of 50
4-21-17 - (12dp5dt or 17DPO) second beta is 80


Ladies I need some help. Clinic says my numbers are rising appropriately but I am finding it so hard to be optimistic. Please tell me some of you have had this happen and its been ok


----------



## Wobbles

Hi 

Welcome to BabyandBump. Pop over to our TTC boards for more support.

<3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BnB! :)


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum & good luck <3


----------

